# Satellite Communications, Fourth Edition



## dfdfdf (17 أغسطس 2009)

Satellite Communications, Fourth Edition 







المؤلف: Dennis Roddy
الناشر: McGraw-Hill Professional 
تاريخ النشر: 2006 
عدد الصفحات: 636
امتداد الملف: PDF
التعرف الضوئي على الحروف: نعم
الجودة: 
اللغة: الإنجليزية
ردمك-10: 0071462988 

http://free-ebooks.cc/books.php?id=642945234


----------



## وليد1987 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

روعه الكتاب يعطيك العافية


----------



## ciemo87 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

_رائع جدا الاخ الفاضل dfdfdf...... كنت ابحث عن هذه الطبعة من هذا المتاب بالتحديد منذ فترة قصيرة ولم اتمكن من العثور عليه ..... جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ودمتم ثرءاَ للمنتدي والامة... تقبل مروري المتواضع_


----------



## eng_safaa (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي الكتاب وجاري التحميل


----------



## alamusa (20 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------

